# Quake 3 / Ut2003 welche Nvidia Treiber ?

## yalu

Hi hab bis jetzt einfach die Treiber installiert die bei emerge nvidia-kernel / nvidia-glx

mitgekommen sind. Hab aber irgendwo gelesen das die alten Treiber z.T. schneller sind oder gibts etwa noch speziell Optimierte Nvidia -Kernel ?

(hab ne Geforce3 Ti 200 von Asuse wenn das was hilft  :Smile: 

mfg Simon

----------

## hopfe

es gibt noch einen speziellen Kernel der fürs Spielen und Nvidia optimiert ist (gaming-sources).

----------

## yalu

Hi cool ich glaub den hatte ich gemeint, warum gibt es eigentlich 2 Unterschiedliche ? Wofür ist der normale dann optimiert ? 

Wenn ich den installieren will einfach den alten mit 

unmerge nvidia-kernel

unmerge nvidia-glx (oder muss ich glx drinnlassen) ?

emerge gaming-sources

muss ich meine XF86Config ändern , z.b. Driver "gaming-sources" oder bleibt das auf "nvidia"

mfg Simon

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

soweit ich weiss, handelt es sich bei dem gaming-Kernel - wie der Name schon sagt - nur um den Kernel. Die Nvidia-Treiber bruachst Du auch weiterhin und in der XFConfig wird sich auch nicht ändern.

Kernel != Grafikkarten-Treiber

----------

## yalu

eine sec nur zu verständniss: ist das jetzt ein richtiger Gentoo Kernel oder ein ich nenns mal Grafik-Kernel wie z.b. der von Nvidia ?

mfg Simon

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

die "gaming-sources" sind ein richtiger Kernel. Nvidia selbst veröffentlicht keine Kernel. Auch das Paket nvidia-kernel ist kein, sondern nur die teilweise vorkompelierten Kernel-Module.

----------

## yalu

wenn ich jetzt also die gaming-source emerge muss ich dann dabei auch nochmal alles einstellen was mitkompiliert werden soll und am schluss das bzImage nach /boot kopieren ?

Vor allem wie sag ich ihm welchen Kernel er dann zum kompilieren nehmen soll da ja jetzt 2 auf dem System vorhanden sind gentoo-sources und gaming -sources

mfg Simon

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

genau. Und wenn Du eine NVidia-Karte hast, musst Du danach "nvidia-kernel" neukompelieren (falls du es ungemergt hast: auch nvidia.glx). Und solltest Du den Kernel verwenden, empfehle ich einen Link "linux" unter "/usr/src" auf das entsprechende Source-Verzeichnis zu machen. Das fehlen dieses Links hat bei mir schon viele Probleme verursacht.

Und nochmal zum allgemeinen Verständnis:

"gaming-sources" => ein angepasster und auf Spiele optimierter Linux-Kernel

"nvidia-kernel" => Kernel-Modul (Treiber) für NVidia-GraKas.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich jetzt also die gaming-source emerge muss ich dann dabei auch nochmal alles einstellen was mitkompiliert werden soll und am schluss das bzImage nach /boot kopieren ?
> 
> 

 

Ja. Du könntest, um die Sache zu vereinfachen, die .config aus den gentoo-sources nach gaming-sources kopieren. Damit hättest Du schonmal die selbe prinzipielle Konfiguration hinübergerettet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vor allem wie sag ich ihm welchen Kernel er dann zum kompilieren nehmen soll da ja jetzt 2 auf dem System vorhanden sind gentoo-sources und gaming -sources
> 
> 

 

Du änderst den Symlink "/usr/src/linux" nach gaming-sources, wechselst in dieses Verzeichnis, führst "make menuconfig, make, make_modules usw. aus, kopierst das enstandene bzImage nach, sagen wir mal /boot/bzImage-gaming, passt grub.conf oder lilo.conf an und fertig ist die Laube. Wenn Dir das zu kompliziert ist, lass es einfach, so dolle ist der Performancegewinn auch nich.

viele Grüsse

Thomas

----------

## yalu

hi zu dem neukompilieren der nvidia-treiber . Kann ich das auch one unmerge mache irgendwie mti --rebuild oder so ähnlich ?

@himpierre

 *Quote:*   

>  Du änderst den Symlink "/usr/src/linux" nach gaming-sources, wechselst in dieses Verzeichnis, führst "make menuconfig, make, make_modules usw. aus, kopierst das enstandene bzImage nach, sagen wir mal /boot/bzImage-gaming, passt grub.conf oder lilo.conf an und fertig ist die Laube. Wenn Dir das zu kompliziert ist, lass es einfach, so dolle ist der Performancegewinn auch nich. 

 

hast mich grad auf ne Idee gebracht könnte ich mir im Grub 2 einträge machen ? 1x Normaler gentoo-sources kernel und gaming-sources so kann ich ja dann erstmal die 2 direkt miteinander vergleichen und das was mir besser gefällt nehmen.

mfg SimonLast edited by yalu on Tue Apr 29, 2003 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

mach einfach ein 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

 und gut ist. Das wird dann einfach übergebügelt (wenn es die gleiche Version ist). Ansonsten wird die die neue Version installiert und die alte automatisch deinstalliert.

----------

## yalu

ok werd ich ausprobieren. Nochmal zu meiner Frage von oben kann ich 2 verschiedene Kernel je nach Grub auswahl in /boot haben ?

Oder muss ich dann je nachdem welchen Kernel ich dann gerade hochfahre immer wieder die Nvidia-Treiber neucompilen ?

mfg Simon

----------

## beejay

 *Quote:*   

> Man kann eine Menge durch die Benutzung von Gentoo Linux lernen. Jedoch kann es den Anfänger mehr Probleme als Freude bereiten. Deshalb: Wer nicht weiß wie man einen Kernel compiliert oder für den gcc ein Fremdwort ist, sollte besser eine andere Distribution probieren. Wer einfach nur mehr Geschwindigkeit möchte, für den ist es meist ratsamer einfach auf einen schnelleren Prozessor aufzurüsten. Da vieles per Hand gemacht werden muss ist das Lesen von umfangreicher Dokumentation Pflicht bei Gentoo Linux!

 

Dieses Zitat veröffentliche ich hier mal. Die Interpretation bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

----------

## yalu

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Man kann eine Menge durch die Benutzung von Gentoo Linux lernen. Jedoch kann es den Anfänger mehr Probleme als Freude bereiten. Deshalb: Wer nicht weiß wie man einen Kernel compiliert oder für den gcc ein Fremdwort ist, sollte besser eine andere Distribution probieren. Wer einfach nur mehr Geschwindigkeit möchte, für den ist es meist ratsamer einfach auf einen schnelleren Prozessor aufzurüsten. Da vieles per Hand gemacht werden muss ist das Lesen von umfangreicher Dokumentation Pflicht bei Gentoo Linux! 
> 
> Dieses Zitat veröffentliche ich hier mal. Die Interpretation bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

 

hi verstehe jetzt nicht was das soll . Falls das sich auf mich bezieht muss ich wiedersprechen. Ich hab mit dem 10mb File von Gentoo angefangen und komplett alles selber kompiliert. Also kannst du mir glauben das ich mindestens einmal einen kernel kompiliert habe und so unerfahren bin ich dann glaub auch nicht. 

mfg Simon

----------

## beejay

Ich beziehe das eher auf alle Beiträge von Dir. Nix gegen Dich persönlich, aber ich verstehe nun einmal nicht, warum jemand Gentoo verwenden will, der vorher z.B. immer nur SuSE verwendet hat und alles schön artig mit YaST(2) konfiguriert hat, oder dessen erste Tätigkeit unter Debian die installation von linuxconf war.

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein bist es nicht Du, an dem ich mich stosse, sondern an allen Neulingen, die solche Probleme haben. Sicher, jeder hat mal klein angefangen - ich auch. Aber ich (und viele andere "alte" Linuxer) musste damals Dokumentationen lesen - wenn man damals (97) von Linux gesprochen hatte, dann dachte jeder an eine schmerzhafte Entzündung des Gesichtsnerves.

Wenn ich hingegen den heutigen Hype um Linux sehe, dann habe ich grosse Bedenken. Ich möchte Dich hier nicht mit einschliessen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass viele User sich Linux nur installieren, weil man dann cool ist -- diese Antwort bekam ich wirklich mal auf die Frage "Warum hast Du Dir Linux installiert, obwohl Du nichts damit anfängst ausser in KDE ständig das Layout zu verändern?".

Seit diesem Zeitpunkt reagiere ich etwas allergisch Gegenüber Usern, die keine Dokus lesen und sich Alles vorkauen lassen.

Ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen, aber dieser "gewisse Ärger" musste mal raus. Nicht böse sein   :Smile: 

----------

## yalu

Hi ok dann werd ich mal versuch deine Fragen zu beantworten

Linux hab ich im wesentlichen aus 4 Gründen installiert:

1. der Preis: das ich zur Zeit Ausbildender bin und nicht eingesehen habe warum ich für ein Betriebssystem das mich auspioniert, massenweise Fehler hat und dazu noch schweineteuer (um die 200  für die XP Pro wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab) ist. 

Ich denke gerade der Kostenpunkt ist es auch der viele Firmen zu Linux umschwenken lässt. Nich weil Linux so toll ist und alles Opensource ist, sondern mann kommt einfach billiger weg wie unter Windows. 

2. Die vielen kostenlosen Programme und die Community die sich immer darum kümmert haben mir gut gefallen. 

3. Konfigurierbarkeit: Im Gegensatz zu Windows kann ich hier genau das Installieren was ich benötige und den Kernel auf meinen Prozessor optimieren 

4. Updates & Sicherheit: Durch die große Community und dadurch das der Source von jedermann überprüft werden kann bekommt man viel schneller Updates und Sicherheitspatches als unter Windows

So das sind bis jetzt so meine wesentlichen Gründe gibt aber garantiert noch mehr.

Was ich an so alteingessenen (so bezeichne ich dich jetzt einfach mal) Linux Usern z.T. nicht verstehe ist warum ihr unbedingt wollt das sich jeder durch die gleichen schlechten Manuals durchkämpft und genau die selben Fehler nochmal machen soll wie ihr.

Ich denke man sollte doch eher aus Fehlern lernen und die Tuturials bzw. Dokumentationen verbessern. Ich für meinen Teil schreibe gerade zu fast jeder Aktion die ich an meinem Linux ändere eine Doku und werde diese dann am Schluss auf einer Website veröffentlichen.

 mfg Simon

----------

## beejay

 *yalu wrote:*   

> Was ich an so alteingessenen (so bezeichne ich dich jetzt einfach mal) Linux Usern z.T. nicht verstehe ist warum ich unbedingt wollt das sich jeder durch die gleichen schlechten Manuals durchkämpft und genau die selben Fehler nochmal machen soll wie ihr.
> 
>  Ich denke man sollte doch eher aus Fehlern lernen und die Tuturials bzw. Dokumentationen verbessern. Ich für meinen Teil schreibe gerade zu fast jeder aktion die ich an meinem Linux ändere eine Doku und werde diese dann am Schluss auf einer Website veröffentlichen.
> 
> mfg Simon

 

Da hast Du natürlich recht, ich stimme Dir da auch voll und ganz zu. Nur das Problem ist, dass die Community und die Neulinge von Heute nicht mehr so sind wie noch vor z.B. 3 Jahren. Ich mache immer wieder die Erfahrung, dass wenn man einem Neuling die Lösung "vorkaut" er sich dann ständig wiedermeldet und auch wieder alles vorgekaut haben möchte. Das artet dann in Postings aus, in denen man jeden Befehl einzeln auflistet und erklärt. 

Deswegen verweise ich den User auch lieber auf die Manpage, ein anderes Dokument, einen Forenbeitrag, usw. Wenn er Sie auch nicht beim ersten Mal lesen versteht, so hat er sich aber schonmal darüber informiert. Dann werden auch die Hilfen wesentlich einfacher und die Sache ist schneller erledigt. 

Vor allem im IRC ist das wirklich Zeitraubend. Und richtig toll wird es dann, wenn jemand pampig wird, weil er nicht sofort eine Antwort bekommt oder eben bloss einen Verweis auf irgendein Hilfedokument. Sorry, aber dass ist - ich weiss, das ist ein ziemlich altmodischer Ausdruck - sehr unhöflich.

----------

## yalu

Hi ich denke ich verstehe jetzt auch deinen Standpunkt und werde versuchen in Zukunft auch möglichst viel selber rauszufinden und in Manpages / Dokus nachlesen  :Smile: 

Ich denke mal sobald ich eine vernünftige Dokumentation zu einem bestimmten Thema habe kann ich das auch ohne Probleme einrichten (wie z.b. Xfree86Conf hab ne schöne Doku im I-net dazu gefunden wo alles einzeln zerhackt wurde und dann war es auch fast kein prob mehr das ganze selbst mit 3d Karte einzurichten.

Trotzdem tu ich mich manchmal mit den manpages schwer da mit da manchmal kommentare über den Sinn / Unsinn oder Zussammenhang mehrerer Optionen fehlen. Vor allem Beispiele sehe ich da relativ selten. 

Deshalb finde ich das man gerade auch Doku Sammel Projekte wie www.gentoo.de unterstützen sollte da man da dann wirklich einen großen Nutzen davon hat.

mfg Simon

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi ich denke ich verstehe jetzt auch deinen Standpunkt und werde versuchen in Zukunft auch möglichst viel selber rauszufinden und in Manpages / Dokus nachlesen
> 
> 

 

Gut so. Abgesehen davon werde ich auch weiterhin Neulingen (Du bist nicht explizit gemeint) helfen, auch wenn die Fragen schon tausendmal beantwortet sind. Oder ich mache es eben nicht. Auf jedenfall werde ich nicht zu Meinungsterrorismus übergehen wie beejay. Ach war das damals schwierig und herrje, mit hat auch keiner geholfen <schmoll>. Mich nerven sogenannte Alteingesessene mehr als Newbies. So, das musste mal gesagt werden.

viele Grüsse

Thomas

----------

## beejay

 *yalu wrote:*   

> Deshalb finde ich das man gerade auch Doku Sammel Projekte wie www.gentoo.de unterstützen sollte da man da dann wirklich einen großen Nutzen davon hat.

 

Naja, ein bisschen mehr als nur Dokus sammeln und die Englischen ins Deutsche zu übersetzen machen wir ja schon   :Wink:  . Z.B gibt es bei uns auch ebuilds, die aus irgendeinem Grund nicht in den offiziellen Portage-Baum wandern oder auch ebuilds, die Applikationen schon so installieren, dass sie an die "Deutschen Gegebenheiten und Gewohnheiten" (oh ja, die gibt es) angepasst sind.

Desweiteren kümmern wir uns z.Z. auch um den evtl. Auftritt von Gentoo-Linux auf dem Linux-Tag.

Wer schon öfter mal ebuilds geschrieben hat und sich geärgert hat, dass sie einfach nicht angenommen werden (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) oder übersetzerisch tätig sein möchte, der ist herzlich dazu eingeladen, sich bei uns zu melden. Näheres dazu auf der Website www.gentoo.de.

----------

## tuXXer

Vorweg: Alles was ich schreibe ist nicht persönlich an irgendeine Person direkt adressiert und sollte nicht persönlich genommen wird.

Ich benutze Linux schon seit mehreren Jahren und habe eine Menge Distributionen gesehen und genutzt (RedHat, Mandrake, SuSE, Debian, Gentoo) auch diverse UNIX-Derivate (FreeBSD, QNX). Ich habe eine Menge Dokumentationen gelesen manchen Installer gesehen. Was ich dennoch generell ankreiden muss ist, dass so gut wie keine Dokumentation gut, sondern eher fast alle schlecht waren, da sie aus sich eines selbsternannten "Pros" geschrieben wurden, damit Neulinge etwas lernen. Jedoch reicht es vielen Neulingen nicht aus und führt zu Verständnisproblemen. Daher sind Foren der schnellere und praktikabelere Weg bzw. müsste die Dokumentation grundsätzlich geändert werden und aus sich eines Neueinsteigers geschrieben werden. Weiterhin besteht grundsätzlich das Problem, dass "alte Hasen" meist mehr auf sich halten und meinen, wenn etwas vorausgesetzt wird haben Neulinge hier nichts zu suchen. Meine Frage ist daher, wie soll denn da jemand etwas lernen, wenn es keinen gibt der ein wenig Erfahrung hat und sich sofort auskotzt. Apropos Auskotzen: In vielen Foren erlebt man häufiges auskotzen von selbsternannten "Pros". Um das ganze mal vice versa zu betrachten viele "Pros" sind kleine Lichter im Vergleich zu weitaus mehr Erfahrenen und die würden sich nicht als "Pros" bezeichnen. Hin und wieder sollt man von seinem selbst errichteten Thron herunterkommen und vernünftig sich mit Neulingen beschäftigen. Denn eine Community ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied und wie es behandelt wird!

----------

## toskala

seh ich anders, sorry.

doku auf tldp.org ist meist sehr gut.

google ist dein freund.

irc ebenso wenn google nix bringt.

forum gibts auch, aber nicht mit dieser erwartungshaltung die viele hier an den tag legen.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> seh ich anders, sorry.
> 
> doku auf tldp.org ist meist sehr gut.
> ...

 

Mag ja alles sein, darum gehts aber meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich denke, wenn man keine Lust darauf hat, zu antworten, dann soll man es eben lassen. Etwaige Belehrungen wie sich Newbies zu verhalten haben, kann man sich dann aber auch sparen.

Gruss

Thomas

----------

## tuXXer

Danke hiempierre. Also ich finde auch, wenn jemanden Neulingen nerven, dann sollte er das Posten ganz lassen. Denn man sollte nur etwas äußern, wenn man etwas zu sagen hat und konstruktiv der Sache weiterhilft. 

Ich kenne das noch aus den ehemaligen Entwicklerforen, da wurden die Neulinge zunächst behakt. Anschließend wurden die Entwickler mit irgendwelchen Themen überflutet und hinter sind die erfahrenen abgewandert, was schließlich dazu führte, dass die Gespräche zu sinnlosem geplänke führte.

Zusätzlich ist jeder Neuling, ob in Linux erfahren oder nicht, eine Chance und zwar die Chance zu sehen wie gut eine Dokumentation oder ein Produkt ist. Und Gentoo ist ein Produkt; ein freies. Und wenn es gelingt mit der Doku auch pure Neulinge zu erreichen und die Fehler mit der Community zu lösen ist das Projekt vielen anderen überlegen.

Was natürlich von jedem eine gewisse Toleranz erfordert!

----------

## tuXXer

Noch ein Beispiel dazu, wie man gestellte Fragen tod redet. Die ursprüngliche Frage, was nun der Unterschied zwischen dem gaming-source und gentoo-source ist, wurde aber immer noch nicht beantwortet. Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich bislang noch nicht die Zeit gefunden habe, mir die beiden kernel im Vergleich anzuschauen.

----------

## tuXXer

Meiner persönlichen Meinung ist mir einer, der hundert dumme Fragen stellt und etwas dazulernen will tausend mal lieber, als jemand der nicht über seinen Tellerrand schauen möchte.

----------

## aleph-3

tuXXer:

gaming-sources basieren wohl auf den ck-sources, die ein besonderes patchset zur steigerung der performance mitbringen -> hoehere performance heisst aber auch oft fehlende unterstuetzung/geringere stabilitaet

gentoo-sources sind darauf ausgerichtet moeglichst viel zu koennen.. schnell zu sein und bei jedem zu laufen

----------

## tuXXer

Das war kurz, präzise und informativ.

Danke!

----------

## yalu

Hi würde auch gern nochmal auf meine Frage zurück kommen bevor sie untergeht. 

Kann ich 2 verschiedene Kernel in /boot haben und je nach Auswahl im Grub einen der beiden laden ? (gleiches System) Oder müsste ich danach jedesmal alle Treiber (Sound, Graka) neu compilieren ?

mfg Simon

----------

## tuXXer

Kein Problem!

nenne einen vmlinuz oder bzImage

und den zweiten z.B. vmlinuz-secure oder bzImage-secure und ändere deine grub.conf (Grub-Konfiguration ab).

Also z.B.:

title Linux

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3

title Gentoo

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-secure root=/dev/hda3

bereits eingefügte erweiterungen (z.B. hdd=ide-scsi) müssen natürlich übernommen werden, genau so wie ein eventuelle initrd-Eintrag.

----------

## tuXXer

Die offizielle Dokumentation von grub ist hier zu finden.

http://www.gnu.org/manual/grub/html_mono/grub.html#Configuration

Kannst natürlich auch weiter posten...

----------

## yalu

Danke für eure hilfe jetzt sollte das klappen  :Smile: 

Falls es noch irgendwo hängt komm ich auch mit dem Handbuch weiter.

mfg Simon

----------

## tuxie

Hallo,

ich Arbeite schon seit 4 Jahren mit Linux (SuSE), aber ich muß wirklich sagen richtig was gelert über Linux habe ich erst seit dem ich Gentoo benutze. Sicher gibt es hier un da Probleme, wo auch ich nicht weiter komme. Die manpages erklären vieles ist aber viel zu Kompliziert geschrieben. Wo ich mit Gentoo angefangen habe, habe ich mir die Seutsch Anleitung ausgedruckt und einfach losgelegt. Nach dem zweiten veruch lief die Kiste. Es gibt so viele sachen wo ich ganz gern ins Forum reich schaue oder Poste, das Letzte Prob. was ich hatte was USB-Funk-Maus ?

Ich bin sogar der Meinung das eine Gemeinde (Gentoo) nur überleben kann wenn ausreichent Nutzer da sind) und daher finde ich ist nicht immer jede Frage dumm gemeint. Gut ich kannte mich in diesem Forum am Anfang auch nicht aus. Es wurden mir bereits gepostete Beiträge als URL eingestellt aber jetzt suche ich auch erst.

nurSOamRande

Tschaui Ingo

----------

